# Mystic Recordings



## blomster (Feb 2, 2011)

I have two recordings in mp3 which I got some time ago.

Rachmaninov's Symphony No.2 performed by Philharmonia Orchestra with Evgeny Svetlanov (sounds like radio live broadcasting of concert)

Bruckner's Symphony No.7 performed by Berlin Philharmonic with Sergiu Celibidache (I heard that this one is a demo, but there're still lots of his recordings unreleased anyway)

Anyone knows if they're in print already? They're great recordings that I would like to put into my collection.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Your description of the Rakhmaninov made me suspect that it might have been released on the 'BBC Legends' series of CDs, but I was wrong. I have never come across this recording. Svetlanov actually recorded the Rakhmaninov at least twice - once in a sumptuous and iconic 1964 recording with the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra (sadly, with a cut in the finale) and again with the USSR Symphony Orchestra in the 1990s. Perhaps one of these would be worth your looking into as they are both available on various pressings if you hunt them down.

There are two recordings of Bruckner 7 conducted by Celibidache, but neither with the Berlin Philharmonic. Perhaps you are right it being only a demo.


----------



## blomster (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't come across the one with Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra (btw Sanderling's recording with Leningrad is also sadly with a cut in the finale) but I've listened to the one with USSR Symphony Orchestra. An amazing one but I feel that the live one with Philharmonia Orchestra has more electricity.

It's a Sony demo if I remember it right, not sure. I don't know how many records of his are still unreleased, can only wait.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Delicious Manager said:


> There are two recordings of Bruckner 7 conducted by Celibidache, but neither with the Berlin Philharmonic. Perhaps you are right it being only a demo.


There's a set of Youtube videos (audio only, with pictures... there's also a full video version) of Celibidache conducting the Berliners in Bruckner 7 during his Munich years (1992). The uploader's notes say it's an out of print recording... somewhat puzzling, and I've looked all over the internet and haven't found it. It definitely sounds like a mastered recording.


----------



## blomster (Feb 2, 2011)

That's the one I heard. But I also think that it's neither live nor out of print, it simply has not been released.


----------

